# Wasting Hay!



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi All, I use the hay racks from Hoegger's and like them, but the waste is killing me. They pull all the hay out and scatter it, and I think I lose about half of what they're being fed. It's good hay, and expensive! I would love to see what other folks do for hayracks. I am a good carpenter and can follow plans...does anyone have ideas on good feeders? Thanks! Brooke


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck....if you find one or figure one out......PLEASE SHARE!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont have a picture of one at the moment-but we use those key hole feeders and the left over stems and such we clean out of the bunk and feed to the calves and bucks. Most of the time it all goes to the calves/steers. My dad even came up with the idea of making a smaller keyhole feeder for me when I had the minis-now we just use them for the lambs and baby goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I hate all the waste. When we put hay in feeders they throw it all out to get to the leafs on the bottom, then they look at you like "You expect me to eat hay off the ground"? I can not use key hole feeders, my goat have to have horns.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a couple with horns, too. I will look around and see what I can find...I'll share if I come across anything really good!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe we have one of the same feeders you are speaking of. They do waste a lot but I figured out a way to stop some of it. I took the "No Climb" horse fencing (the kind with small holes, I think 2x4") and cut two pieces from it to attach to the hay feeder in the two spots where most of the hay was falling out. Works great! They still waste some but not nearly as much as before. I attached it with wire and made sure the ends were covered well, so as not to poke the goaties. You could probably use zip ties too, that would make a quick fix.

Hope that helps!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've found that if they can stick their head through something to eat it they waste the least amount of hay, but if you have goats with horns then you need to find a feeder with a piece on the bottom of it to catch the excess hay.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Capriola nd, do you have a picture? I'm actually going to design one myself using a frame and hog paneling. But I'd like to see what you have. The goats also pull the flake out of the top of the feeder, and they waste it that way, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I ....to........ hate the waste.....but it seems like....... they search to find ways to waste it......so aggravating... :hug:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

This is Ginger the goat's idea of free-choice hay and her ideal hay feeder. She figures she can go through all this in a week, mostly wasted on the ground of course!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Thats funny Beelady!

I have cattle panels cut to fit between the 2x's on the wall of the shed and I placed old oven racks inside them on the bottom to keep my horned goaties from getting their heads stuck in them, the oven racks are spaced just enough for the goats to get their noses in for a bite...my minis are too short to stand up and reach into them and pull it out. As far as waste, thats a given with goats but this minimizes it somewhat. That and the fact that they get a set amount daily, when I see them wasting it, I cut back on what I give them.

* Oven racks work best because of the spacing, refridgerator racks are way too narrow and they can't "eat" through them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL....that's free choice alright........ :ROFL:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

This is what I made because I was tired of the waste and all of our goats have horns. It's not big enough for them to get their whole head into so they can't pull a whole bunch out at one time.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is soooo clever! I love it! I'm guessing it's just a big plastic tub you've mounted. Good for you! Thanks for sending the pictures!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

bheila That is great. I love it. I would just have to put something on top because mine sure enough would jump in in. That is great. I wonder if I did something like that and put legs on it because it would break of wit the goat on it all the time. I bet GoodWill and places like that would have the tubs. :leap:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm also looking for that waste free feeder... you all realize that if someone comes up with one that actually really works - they'd be a kazillionaire! :ROFL: 

I have heard that one possible serious drawback of keyhole feeders is that a goat cannot see if a herd-mate is going to ram them and they can end up with neck injuries because they can't get their head out in time to get away. Just a thought....


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, but also wondered if I could just hang it higher so they can reach the holes, but not either jump in or pull the hay out of the top. Love this idea!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> bheila That is great. I love it. I would just have to put something on top because mine sure enough would jump in in. That is great. I wonder if I did something like that and put legs on it because it would break of wit the goat on it all the time. I bet GoodWill and places like that would have the tubs. :leap:


I put mine high enough so my goats can't jump in. They also can't stick their heads in all the way so it's not like a keyhole feeder. I worried about them beating each other up if it was like a keyhole feeder so I only made the holes big enough for them to get their snouts in(I used a small paint can as a template, maybe 6"). I got the container from my husbands work. He's a Grain Inspector and the containers are made to hold 300lbs of grain. They're made out of pretty thick plastic but I don't see why you couldn't use another similar container. I do have one doe who can reach over the top and pull the hay out but I can't help that I have to keep the feeder at a certain level for my 14" wether


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

We had the same problem! But now, there is NO waste! We built a box type rack that sits in the middle of the pen. It is solid on the bottom and on the sides is like a fence. They can stick their heads in and eat and waste nothing! I will post a picture for you today if I get the chance. It is a lifesaver!! Or should I say, it is a hay-saver!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not have one that a goat can get a horn in because as Cinder said, I would have dead goats because they would get their horn stuck and then they would be beat up. 

bheila do you just have it sitting on a shelf? I could not put it high enough to keep my goats from jumping on it and still have it usable to eat out of.. They love to jump on things.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Lori-I took the container and screwed it to the 2"x6" on the sides. Then I screwed the 2"x6" to the shed through the back.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a similar set up to BeeLady but got VERY discouraged when they trampled on and broke open 6 perfectly good bales of hay and decided to use them as bedding! My solution for my Alpines was I mounted a laundry basket on a couple of shelf brackets up high enough that they have to stand their front legs on an upturned barrel to get to the hay. For some reason (probably a lack of secure footing) they don't/cant jump onto it. I just fill it in the morning and check in the evening to make sure there is still food there. Its served me well for a couple of weeks with no incidents. I am guessing it would work well for your goaties with horns too...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My husband made me a feeder like bheila's and we had to re-hang it high enough that they can't jump in it/on it, when we first hung it and I had a lid on it.....I found one of my guys standing on top :GAAH: ! I do like this feeder, but mine still waste hay with it, they just pull the hay and let what they don't want for what ever reason fall on the ground :hair: ! I bought my container at the dollar store, I just bought another one to have DH make. I used a small coffee can for a template for the holes, maybe they are too big :shrug: !


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

You folks are soooo clever. One day all your ideas will come together and up will pop the perfect feeder! I don't expect any feeder to be waste-free, but I'm sick and tired of seeing all that good hay all over the place. I tried having a good long talk with the goats, but they aren't buying anything I tell them. I think I'm going to try the tub with holes and see how it goes. I have a feeling I'll end up finding a tub full :slapfloor: of laughing goats...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have a feeling I'll end up finding a tub full :slapfloor: of laughing goats...


 :ROFL:


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay, _finally_ I am posting this picture!!! Note: our goats don't have horns. So, if yours do, then you should probably think of something else.

This hay-holder is a hay-saver!!!!  :wink:


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

Lots of good ideas! I love my goats, but they are MUCH more wasteful with hay than my horses ever were! It wasn't so bad 6 years ago or so, hay wasn't so expensive but it seems like it has doubled in price the last few years and that really makes a person start noticing all the waste! I am still trying to figure out one they won't eventually tear up. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just have to tell you all...I did try the tubs with the holes cut out, and it's working great, much less waste. I did have to put the tops on otherwise they managed to pull it out of the top. It's a little more work separating the flakes and snapping on the top, but it's worth it to save money. Thanks for the great idea! Brooke


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its a never ending pain i the pocket book for sure. We went from vertical bars on the racks to the 4x4 openings. Less waste. 
Right now the hay is pretty fine so they waste more of it. But they have developed what I call "Hayrackitus" on their noses...scabs from poking their fat little noses through the openings.
:hair:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

goatmama2 said:


> I just have to tell you all...I did try the tubs with the holes cut out, and it's working great, much less waste. I did have to put the tops on otherwise they managed to pull it out of the top. It's a little more work separating the flakes and snapping on the top, but it's worth it to save money. Thanks for the great idea! Brooke


I'm glad to hear that's it's working for you :leap: You should post a picture. I've been thinking about putting a lid on mine too.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will try to get a picture out this weekend. Brooke


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

We only need hey here in the winter. With that I use round bales and the extra becomes a warm place to lay. At the end of wither I burn what is left because once it gets green these guys here have more then enough. In fact if I could I would mow but we have FAR too much rock out here. The area that gets burnt turns into some wonderful pasture once the rain comes and it grows back great. Then we start all over again next year. If I were to use a feeder though we have a long one tha t20 bales can go in at a time. It has a "V" look to it and a pan that goes around and catches MOST of the hay. This might be a good idea for you?

Hope that helps?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have used different feeders. The vertical ones with wide spacings and the plastic catcher underneath is good in theory. Cleaning it out is back breaking work cause it has been packed down by front hooves and whoever can manage to lay in the pan itself. 
The 4x4" feeders with no pan give them Hayrackitus on their noses. 
And lots of waste. You just cant win! :angry: 
I rake out two or three wheelbarrows of wasted hay a day. If its pretty clean I give it to the chickens. 
During the winter I let it pile up for a floor furnace.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

nancy d-How many goats are you feeding? 2-3 wheelbarrows full of wasted hay a day is ridiculous!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys have such great ideas! I have big hayracks for the adults, but I've been wondering (for years!) how to feed my kids without all the waste (and without spending a fortune for a premade tiny little hay rack), I'm certainly going to try the plastic tub method.

I have also seen 50 gallon drums hung on the sides of fencelines with cutouts for eating, and a cutout with a flap for putting the hay in there. I thought it was a great idea, I just have no way of getting the drums or cutting them once I had them. But, if any of you do, it might be another thought.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

bheila sorry we're running right around 20 & they use a 8' rack. I learned the hard way; if its not raked out underneath everyday it gets compacted.
We have another rack that's half buried when we didnt know any better.


----------

